# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  AIGALEV kai gyrv?

## mpak

Prepei na organvthoyme se topika lan kai meta na diasyndethoyme,opote opoios einai konta sto Aigalev-Xaidari-Agia Barbara(egv eimai sto lioymh se arketa psilo shmeio-taratsa)as steilei pm.

----------


## CyberFreak

egw eimai apo egalew..eimai arketa psila se taratsa kai exw optiki epafh me to oros egalew. Einai to prwto mou post ayto edw an kai pitsirikas 8elw na asxoli8w me to wireless.

----------


## dti

Καλώς τον!

Αν θέλεις καταχώρησε τη θέση σου στην online node databaseμας. 
Ετσι θα δεις ποιός κόμβος είναι πιο κοντά σου και υπό ποιά γωνία σε σχέση με το βορρά.

----------


## CyberFreak

pros to parwn 8elw na ma8w akrivos ton e3oplismo pou xriazete gia na mpeis se ena wireless diktio epishs skeftomai na kanw to sxolio mou acess point mias kai apo oti ema8a yparxei kapia xrhmatodotish gi ayto.

----------


## dti

Δες αυτό εδώ:
http://www.edunet.gr/edu05/edu05-b.htm

*Πιλοτικό* ασύρματο δίκτυο σχολείου στα Ιωάννινα!

----------


## CyberFreak

eyxaristw gia to reply to exw dei ayto to pilotiko programma alla dystixos egw eimai apo a8hna-egalew. shmera ekana kapies syzhthseis me thn ka8ightria plhroforikhs kai fanhke oti endiaferete gia ayth thn prospa8ia.

----------


## CyberFreak

> Καλώς τον!
> 
> Αν θέλεις καταχώρησε τη θέση σου στην online node databaseμας. 
> Ετσι θα δεις ποιός κόμβος είναι πιο κοντά σου και υπό ποιά γωνία σε σχέση με το βορρά.


oi syntetagmenes mou apo to maporama einai aytes:

Lat-Long: 37° 59' 16" , 23° 40' 3" || 37.9879 , 23.6676 

pws mporw na ma8w pios einai pio konta mou?

----------


## dti

Πολύ απλά θα καταχωρήσεις τα στοιχεία σου στην on-line node databaseμας και θα δεις στο χάρτη όλους τους κοντινούς σε σένα κόμβους.
Στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας υπάρχει το υψομετρικό διάγραμμα το οποίο κατασκευάζεται αυτόματα σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια που θα επιλέξεις.
π.χ. αν επιλέξεις τον πιο κοντινό σου κόμβο θα δεις την ακριβή απόσταση και τη γωνία στην οποία βρίσκεται αυτός σε σχέση με το βορρά κι εσένα.

----------


## CyberFreak

apo oti eida eimai se arketa kalo shmeio giati einai arketa atoma konta mou opws o *mpak,mcmxc1 kai o becos*. mporeite na mou peite akrivos ton e3oplismo pou xriazomai gia na mpw sto diktio kai poso kostizei?

----------


## dti

Νά 'σαι αισιόδοξος οτι επειδή αυτός ακριβώς είναι ένας πολύ σοβαρός λόγος για την ανάπτυξη του wlan σ' ολη την Ελλάδα, κάποια στιγμή η Πολιτεία θα υποστηρίξει ενεργά προσπάθειες σαν τη δική μας!  ::

----------


## Renos

ναι, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δουλευει, γιατι με αυτην επιασα τον CyberFreak οταν καναμε δοκιμες και σε μια αποπειρα (παρανομη) απο την ταρατσα επιασα τον Mauve που απεχει περιπου 7χλμ.! 
οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα cantennas αλλα να γινει ενα ΑΡ καπου σε αυτην την περιοχη.
CyberFreak, Tenorism, Shock τι θα κανουμε τελικα?

----------


## shock

Εγώ από το Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε. Εστησα μόνιμο AP με Omni σε 7 μετρο ιστό και ταρατσάτο Linux με 2 engenius. Πάνω στον ιστό είναι και μια 24άρα που περιμένει για BB. Από ότι μου είπες με πιάνεις καλά. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και ο tenorism θα έχει καλά νέα.

----------


## Renos

Shock, οπως και να γυριζα την cantenna μου σε επιανα! Καταφερες να κανεις BB link με κανεναν? Ισως να μπορεσεις να πιασεις τον Mauve.

Κανε ενα request αν θελεις, να παρεις IPs ωστε να δωσεις και στο AP (και εν συνεχεια σε 'μας) αλλα και στο linux-o-κουτο.

----------


## paravoid

> Εγώ από το Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε. Εστησα μόνιμο AP με Omni σε 7 μετρο ιστό και ταρατσάτο Linux με 2 engenius. Πάνω στον ιστό είναι και μια 24άρα που περιμένει για BB. Από ότι μου είπες με πιάνεις καλά. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και ο tenorism θα έχει καλά νέα.


An to AP einai monimo griiigora gia aitisi sto hostmaster  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Shmera 8a anevei ena AP (HostAP) me omni 12db pacific ston komvo mou kai mia cisco 340 gia link me mauve.

----------


## shock

> An to AP einai monimo griiigora gia aitisi sto hostmaster


Εχω κάνει αίτηση και περιμένω range. link υπάρχει με Mauve. Πιστεύω ότι το AP μπορεί να δώσει Αγ. Βαρβάρα, Νίκαια, κάτω Κορυδαλλό, Village και κέντρο Αθήνας. Για Αιγάλεω ας δοκιμάσει κανείς να μου πει.

----------


## fantomduck

> Shmera 8a anevei ena AP (HostAP) me omni 12db pacific ston komvo mou kai mia cisco 340 gia link me mauve.


cyber pou ti vrikes ti cisco esi??????  ::  


ax kako paidi....  ::  

E.D

ps: ante na organothoume na figei kai to anxos apo ton cobain.  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

mou thn exei dwsei o fulljazz..evala to hostap me omni 12db pacific..oi prwtes dokimes htan apogohteutikes...

----------


## Capvar

> Εγώ από το Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε. Εστησα μόνιμο AP με Omni σε 7 μετρο ιστό και ταρατσάτο Linux με 2 engenius. Πάνω στον ιστό είναι και μια 24άρα που περιμένει για BB. Από ότι μου είπες με πιάνεις καλά. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και ο tenorism θα έχει καλά νέα.


Ελπίζω οι 2 Engenius να μην είναι στον ίδιο ISA PCMCIA adapter γιατί απλά θα σέρνεται.....

Η κεραία δε βοηθήσει και πολύ το ΑΡ του Freak (Είναι η άθλια 12αρα  ::  )
Βασικά και αυτός έχει 2 κάρτες στον ίδιο ISA....

Ας μην ανησυχούμε... υπάρχει μια καλή ιδέα για Αιγάλεω και γύρω... περισσότερα αργότερα  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Από ότι κατάλαβα στον dual slot ISA adaptor δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε πάνω 
από μια κάρτα.
Είναι εφικτό όμως να βάλει κάποιος 2 ISA adaptors και 2 κάρτες wifi?
(μια κάρτα σε κάθε adaptor)
Αν ναι, το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να μας πει και τι αποτελέσματα είχε/έχει?

----------


## fantomduck

asxeto alla mipos xerei kaneis ti paliodouleies dokimazoun o capvar me ton grgs? giati edo kai dio meres eimai kai pali ektos diktiou. de vlepo apolitos tipote.


E.D

----------


## CyberAngel

Ξαφνικά σταμάτισε να δουλεύει το ΑΡ του GRGS  ::   ::  . Για την ακρίβεια δουλέυει αλλά κανείς δεν το βλέπει. Θα δούμε τι φταίει. Πάντος μην ανυσυχείς. Δεν παίζει βρωμοδουλειά  ::   ::  .

----------


## Billgout

χμμμ..... ο συνδιασμός 900+ (αν έχει ο GRGS τέτοιο δεν θυμάμαι.. και είμαι και σε διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα και δεν βασανίζω πολύ το μυαλό μου  ::  ) και ζέστη είναι *ΑΖΑΧ*... δηλ. κάνει το AP *αόρατο!!!!!*

----------


## fantomduck

kalimera paidia.
o grgs den exei pleon 900+ alla cisco. etsi ki allios simera tha katevaso to 810+ kai tha faei ti metatropi tis arkoudas prokeimenou na min exei pleon provlima me ti zesti. tha vgei apo to kouti tou tha pesoun pano tou to poe kai dyo anemistires kai tha teleiosei elpizo ayto to martirio.

epi ti eykairia na kano mia erotisi kai gia na min kanoume to topic xalia steilte mou email me tis apantiseis.exo mia idea gia taratsa pc kai thelo xaraktiristika gia to mixanima pou apaiteitai. thelei linux? poso disko posa pci slots exo diavasei diafora alla vlepo oti o katheis vgazei tis dikes tou prodiagrafes. an kapoios exei mia mesi lisi, ena 'evaggelio' as poume, as kanei to kopo na mou steilei ena pm.


thanks.

E.D

----------


## URBAN_BEAR

Exo na kano 2 erotiseis: 1on: Agorasa tin asirmati karta diktiou D-Link 650+ (22Mbps Max speed) kanei ti douleia na sindetho?
2on: Endiaferomai na do gia dio simeia an iparxei sindesimotita a:Filothei sto dromo pindou metaksi Loukia Akrita kai Kiprou kai b)Glifada sto ipsos tis genimata sto dromo mistra (sto veropoulo) an apantousate me e-mail tha sas imoun eugnomon.
Eyxaristo..
URBAN_BEAR (Kostas)

----------


## papashark

Απάντησα εγώ με email.

----------

